# 1967 8-Track and Vacuum Guage



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello again,

Question: Has anyone tried to mount a factory 8-track under the dash and a Vacuum gauge on the console
in the factory location? Is there room off the console, height wise? The car is apart so I'm not physically able to check.
Also, does anyone have pictures of the actual installation? I'm thinking I can move the vacuum gauge toward the shifter to clear. But I'm thinking it just might be too much clutter.
Dave


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Only seen one with 8-Track and console gauge that claimed to be PHS verified. 
However It was also a manual shift car which by all factory option catalogs/brochures indicate 8-track with MT wasn't avail??

So that's a tough one, if its an AT car it would be possible to install one in the correct factory location. 
On a MT car it would be as well but not with the gauge in the pre-marked/set factory location.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

GTOJunior,
Thanks very much for the pictures, it will help a lot in making a decision. I have the option to go either way, The car is a factory His and Her's Shift, I think it will stay that way.
Thanks Again


----------

